# 2016 Cycling Goals & New Year's resolutions



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

Well new year is not that far away so what are your cycling goals for 2016:

Mine are:

Keep riding through winter (excluding icy conditions)
Crack the 100 mile barrier
Sign up for a proper sportive (and complete it)
25 miles under 1 hour 15 minutes
40 miles 2 hours or under
50 Miles 2.5 hours or under
EDIT: Get an Eddington number a FNRTTC


----------



## PK99 (9 Dec 2015)

Up my Eddington number from E68, to E70 - 8 rides of more than 70 required.

Ride Ventoux (September) without stopping.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

To do less cycling. I am doing far too much. I promised my self the same last year but that didn't happen. So next year.. it will.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2015)

Ask me in a year. I'll have a more realistic view of what my targets should have been then.


----------



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

I had to google eddington number for cycling so I have another goal for 2016 - get an eddington number.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2015)

Get back onto 2 wheels.


----------



## mark c (9 Dec 2015)

I will properly re enter the 100kms a month challenge as i have enjoyed it. and to try and do an Audax or two, also a cycle tour to the Tour de France and amass more miles than this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> To do less cycling. I am doing far too much. I promised my self the same last year but that didn't happen. So next year.. it will.



Same here


----------



## mustang1 (9 Dec 2015)

Dunwich dynamo and a century. This way I can do both things in one go.

Commute 3000 miles. 

Two London to Brighton rides.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2015)

Don't crash.


----------



## RegG (9 Dec 2015)

Enter and complete a Sportive 

And no more 'clipless moments'!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2015)

none at all, same as this year. a big fat feck all.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> I had to google eddington number for cycling so I have another goal for 2016 - get an eddington number.




I would think you have one already.. you just need to work it out.


----------



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I would think you have one already.. you just need to work it out.


 
I do although I really don't want to admit it yet. I rode 75 miles over 3 rides this year so I'm E = 3


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> I do although I really don't want to admit it yet. I rode 75 miles over 3 rides this year so I'm E = 3



I think you have done more then 3 rides over 3 miles right?
So if you have done 5 miles on 5 rides then it's 5, 10 miles 10 times then it's 10, 20 mile rides 20 times then it's 20 etc and so forth. .


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2015)

This year i hope to complete 4500 miles which is a hundred more than last year. Next year i'd like to reach 5000 miles, but i'd be happy with anything over 4500. I'd also like to keep up my Wednesday rides with the group i joined the other month. We manage around 55 miles so that's far enough for me. If i could have an accident free, decent weather 5000 miles year i'd be happy!


----------



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I think you have done more then 3 rides over 3 miles right?
> So if you have done 5 miles on 5 rides then it's 5, 10 miles 10 times then it's 10, 20 mile rides 20 times then it's 20 etc and so forth. .



I've had a bit of a cycling hiatus since summer 2013 so was only looking back on my 2015 rides which totalled 3 in all. 1 ride in Jan 2015 19.8 miles 1 ride in Feb 2015 33 miles and 1 ride December 2015 26.8 miles. I only rode 3 times in 2015 so I can only claim E=3. If I had 30 rides of 25 miles then I could claim E=25 or am I being thick?


----------



## PK99 (9 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> I've had a bit of a cycling hiatus since summer 2013 so was only looking back on my 2015 rides which totalled 3 in all. 1 ride in Jan 2015 19.8 miles 1 ride in Feb 2015 33 miles and 1 ride December 2015 26.8 miles. I only rode 3 times in 2015 so I can only claim E=3. If I had 30 rides of 25 miles then I could claim E=25 or am I being thick?



Correct for your "in the year E number" ie E(2015)=3
But Eddington numbers are really lifetime records, ie your pre hiatus rides count


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Dec 2015)

Galloway Gallop Adventure X


----------



## Gert Lush (9 Dec 2015)

1. I want to take part in the Half Century Per Month Challenge
2. Start cycling with people, either join the local club or go out with people from work
3. Complete a 7 day tour, either camping or credit card touring
4. Complete my first Duathlon, while aiming towards doing my first triathlon
5. Don't give up cycling!
6. Learn more to do with the maintenance side of my bikes
7. Ride 3660 miles
8. Keep taking part in the Bkool leaques

Probably more, will edit when I remember!


----------



## 123456789 (9 Dec 2015)

Thank you to both Ianraauk and PK99 for helping me out on the Eddington numbers. I have a bit of research to do I'm not sure what records I still have but I will do some digging


----------



## Heisenberg71 (9 Dec 2015)

7-8 day JOGLE, time off work permitting.
Being an anti-social bastard I will do it on my own (I also dont have any friends)


----------



## bpsmith (9 Dec 2015)

I am trying to hit my 2,500 target for the year. Only 200 miles short. Not bad for weekend or 1 evening a week riding.

1. Start commuting next year.
2. Target elevation over distance.
3. Now going to look at an Eddington score too.


----------



## contadino (9 Dec 2015)

True my wheels.

Another English C2C

An Italian C2C

Ride in the rain a bit

Summer night rides


----------



## Dommo (9 Dec 2015)

Do a full year without breaking one of those white, stick-type things in my body


----------



## PK99 (9 Dec 2015)

contadino said:


> An Italian C2C



C2C Italy is cheating, how about:


https://www.skedaddle.co.uk/classic...raverse_-_Road_Cycling_Holiday/629/view.rails


----------



## tallliman (9 Dec 2015)

1) 1 imperial half century a month
2) first century
3) first tour, midlands to south shields and then c2c with friends (albeit West to east, almost feels like cheating)


----------



## galaxy (9 Dec 2015)

Work less, enjoy myself more, hopefully on my bike


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Dec 2015)

More tandem riding with my wonderful wife in various countries
Mallorca
A little trip planned for September......


----------



## contadino (9 Dec 2015)

PK99 said:


> C2C Italy is cheating, how about:
> 
> 
> https://www.skedaddle.co.uk/classic...raverse_-_Road_Cycling_Holiday/629/view.rails



That would involve travelling outside the Mezzogiorno and they're weird up north.

Napoli to Sta Lucia di Leuca looks like it's a goer, though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Dec 2015)

Do a bit more climbing next year. I will probably hit 250000 ft this year, but 2014 I did over 310000. I have no excuses, just been lazy and been hammering it on the flat instead.


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2015)

To stop logging all my rides and forget about targets and mileage and just enjoy my cycling when I want with no pressure attached.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Dec 2015)

Half century a month challenge
Ride my first century (metric _and_ imperial, hopefully)
Ride 500+ miles in a month (current best is 345)
Do a Sportive (there is much talk at work about a couple of us doing the Wiggle Vale Velo in April...)
Improve my bike maintenance skills
Keep cycling
Get Mrs ND back out on her bike


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Dec 2015)

Get under 23 minutes on a ten.
Do the C2C in a day.
Get better at cornering / descending..


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2015)

Get my new bike and feel like a kid again.
No footering about for 30 mins getting ready, just get on it (stretch jeans permitting) and go.
Can't wait


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Dec 2015)

Mrs Dave has agreed to do the half century a month challenge on the tandem.....


----------



## RichardB (9 Dec 2015)

1. Commute through the winter, ice and Atlantic gales excepted
2. Switch from electric to pushbike for commuting when clocks go forward
3. Increase distances on weekend rides from current ~10 mile average, aiming for ...
4. Complete Tour of Pembrokeshire in April (only the 50-mile option, but you've got to start somewhere)
5. Continue logging ride miles and times, aiming for 2000 by the end of the year
6. Try to get a small cycling holiday in, even if it's only an overnighter with credit card.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2015)

Maybe get one of those computer thingamybobs so I can track my progress .


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Maybe get one of those computer thingamybobs so I can track my progress .




Radar?


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2015)

Just to see my mileage and speed, probably not far and slow .


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Maybe get one of those computer thingamybobs so I can track my progress .




A subsidiary of garmin I think*.....

http://www.g4s.uk.com/en-gb/What we...stice services/Electronic monitoring/Tagging/


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> A subsidiary of garmin I think*.....
> 
> http://www.g4s.uk.com/en-gb/What we do/Services/Care and justice services/Electronic monitoring/Tagging/



I am allowed out after 7pm.


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (10 Dec 2015)

same as many others just a safe year of cycling for me. I have given up on timing myself the amount of traffic lights I go through it just isn't worth it. I just ride as hard as I can each and every ride and if I'm knackered and sweating my nads off then I'm happy


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (10 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Maybe get one of those computer thingamybobs so I can track my progress .



Snap.
And learn to do repairs to my bike so I can save giving my wages to Halfords!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2015)

I did a bit of spreadsheeting last night. Using the three years of MAMIL-era data that I have in ridewithgps. I got an Eddington of 62. Of course, that could well be completely wrong as I may have misunderstood the point of it.

The thing is that most of my rides are either short (5-15k commutes) or 100-110k, with a few others thrown in. This distribution is probably why I get an Eddington of 62 (approx 100k).

I'm not sure how interesting I find Eddington or whether I want to improve it. It's a bit hard to understand what it means. Maybe I'll redo the calculation in a years time and see if it's interesting then.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Dec 2015)

To keep enjoying it


----------



## PMarkey (10 Dec 2015)

Well this year was a no go for me due to family illness so I had to give up plans for a Super Randonneur and Paris-Brest-Paris  Things are going way better than expected with my youngests treatment at the moment so I'm going to tempt fate and declare my goals for next year . 
a. Randonneur round the year, starting with the winter solstice next week .
b. Super Randonneur
c. Wild Atlantic Way Audax in June 

Fingers crossed . Paul


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Dec 2015)

Fingers crossed indeed Paul. I know how a very poorly child takes over every facet of your life.

GWS to young un and from my own experience that bit 'me' time I could get on my bike kept me sane and ready for whatever else came along with his treatment.


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Dec 2015)

Well 2015 was a shocker for me, so far only managed 750 miles and 400 of those miles were done by the end of February, having our first child and being generally lazy hasn't helped.

Goals for 2016

1-ride more!!
2-do another 100 mile ride (last year was the first time I've not done one since I started cycling 4 years ago)
3-buy a weeride and take the little one for a few family rides next summer
4-get better at hills


----------



## Durian (10 Dec 2015)

2015 has been a terrible year, ill health meant I hadn't cycled since mid January and when I finally managed to get back on my bike a few weeks ago my knees swelled up and stopped me riding again.

2016, I aim to spend far more time back in England and will hopefully be buying a touring bike and exploring the north of England, Wales and some of Scotland. If I can get the miles in then my aim for 2017 is to do LEJOG.


----------



## si_c (10 Dec 2015)

Join the metric 100 a month challenge properly, I've sort of been doing it the last few months, but that doesn't count 

Hoping to get in on the RideLondon-Surrey 100 this year, would be first sportive type ride.

Join a cycling club. 
My target mileage this year was 2500, done 2800 so far, so try for 3500 next year.
Do more hills.


----------



## Saluki (10 Dec 2015)

I would like to ride 3000 miles next year.
Not fussed about Sportives or anything like that though.
I fancy a crack at doing a Metric century and/or half century every month, but with Hubster getting iller, I'm not sure how practical that will be, but will give it a go.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Dec 2015)

12,000kms next year
A proper all day sunrise-sunset ride
Some 'proper' hills
Get the better half to do a sportive
100 miles at a 30mph average
A Euro fondo or similar
Commute more


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> 100 miles at a 30mph average


----------



## 123456789 (10 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> 100 miles at a 30mph average


 
 as Goals go that's a biggie


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Dec 2015)

That's a typo actually,think 30 would kill me;should be 20mph

Just missed it on the last 100 I did due to cramp.


----------



## 123456789 (10 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> That's a typo actually,think 30 would kill me;should be 20mph
> 
> Just missed it on the last 100 I did due to cramp.


 
20mph over 100 is still very good but 30mph is not impossible though http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ers-british-100-mile-time-trial-record-180632 believe you have to do it sub 3 hours 20 to get a 30mph average


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Dec 2015)

2000 miles again same as this year - it's enough.

I bike to live not live to bike.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (10 Dec 2015)

to learn how to do wheelies...


----------



## 123456789 (10 Dec 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> to learn how to do wheelies...


 - twist throttle accelerate and flick clutch out like you are flicking a pea from a table.....ooops wrong forum


----------



## Simontm (10 Dec 2015)

To get back on bike 
Did around 5k before my off, so i guess that will be the target once I see how much fitness I've lost.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Dec 2015)

To get back on the bike - currently 4 months off the bike with a bad back!


----------



## Ciar (10 Dec 2015)

My only goal as i now ride 5 days a week commuting, is to get out on the MTB more at least 25-50% more than i did this year, it's been bad and very busy so not much playtime, compared to last year where i was in Epping most Sundays and visited Wales and various other places with the bike, nothing quite like the freedom of open forest or trails or being in the great outdoors away from the roads of East London ;-)


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Dec 2015)

I don't really do 'goals', but 10000 miles next year would work for me.


----------



## tallliman (10 Dec 2015)

tallliman said:


> 1) 1 imperial half century a month
> 2) first century
> 3) first tour, midlands to south shields and then c2c with friends (albeit West to east, almost feels like cheating)



Forgot one....
4) commute every day of one week to work (about 200 mi total)


----------



## PK99 (10 Dec 2015)

tallliman said:


> 1) 1 i*mperial half century a month*
> 2) *first century*
> 3) first tour, midlands to south shields and then c2c with friends (albeit West to east, almost feels like cheating)



Lots of folks have "First century" in their list - yes, it's a nice milestone to have and yes it feels really good when you do your first but for folks happy to do regular 50's the step up is more mental block that physical - it certainly was for me.

Think of it as 4 two hour rides:

25 miles, 15 min stop, coffee & toast
25 miles 30 min stop, lunch
25 miles 15 min stop, tea and cake
25 miles = 9 hours & job done


----------



## tallliman (10 Dec 2015)

^ I've managed a couple of 80's before, got the eating bit wrong and my body rebelled so I ended up aborting. I do agree that if I was in a better mindset at that point, I may have been able to continue. I think I shouldve taken stock and realised that a proper break would've helped a lot at that time.


----------



## Ian H (10 Dec 2015)

Apart from the usual SR I might have a quiet year. There again, I might do a few more TTs. An aimless French tour with Ms E would be pleasant.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2015)

Mine are quite simple and not too challenging.
Keep going through winter for the first time (even if just one x 25 miler per week)
Do a 100 miler.........I managed a 68 in this-my 68th year
Maybe 1500/2000 miles next year.........I topped 1000 this year.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2015)

PK99 said:


> Lots of folks have "First century" in their list - yes, it's a nice milestone to have and yes it feels really good when you do your first but for folks happy to do regular 50's the step up is more mental block that physical - it certainly was for me.
> 
> Think of it as 4 two hour rides:
> 
> ...


You forgot the Celebratory beer or two after the last section, it is isotonic you know.


----------



## PK99 (11 Dec 2015)

tallliman said:


> ^ I've managed a couple of 80's before, got the eating bit wrong and my body rebelled so I ended up aborting. I do agree that if I was in a better mindset at that point, I may have been able to continue. I think I shouldve taken stock and realised that a proper break would've helped a lot at that time.



On long rides I make sure I have muesli bars and gels in reserve. They work wonders for that last 20 miles of a century. Or even shorter challenge rides, I would not have managed my challenges this year without that strategy.


----------



## pclay (11 Dec 2015)

After doing just over 4000 miles this year, my target for 2016 is 100 miles per week which is a yearly target of 5200 miles.


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2015)

Having also done 'too much' this year as @ianrauk and @Supersuperleeds I'm taking a year with no major rides in. The only vaguely planned things are:

- a target of around 7500 miles
- I'm booked on the Etape du Dales
- get a second SR medal; I've the 200 already done so it's a 300, 400 and 600km needed
- My youngest (age 11) and I are fundraising for a trip*. Current thoughts are Coast to Coast in 2 days but also possible is an End to End in around 10 days

* We're going to South Africa and Swaziland as a family for a month for both a holiday and a volunteering project.


----------



## Aravis (11 Dec 2015)

When I first discovered I could ride 100 miles in a day I set myself the target of riding a hundred hundreds. When it became obvious that I'd get there with much of my cycling life remaining I revised the target to 365 hundreds (representing a year of my life).

I was progressing well but had become almost completely becalmed since the turn of the millennium. I'm now in my mid fifties. Quite unexpectedly I rediscovered the belief this autumn, and although it's still a long way off, the target could possibly be within reach again.

The imperial century a month challenge looks like something that could help a lot, and I'm hoping to have a go at that.


----------



## mjr (11 Dec 2015)

1. a multiday tour (already booked);
2. don't get hurt;
3. enjoy it;
4. dunno. Any suggestions?

I've done four or five 100mile rides and they're OK but do knock me out for a few days and it's just a number - I suspect splitting them into two days would be more fun for me, but I'll wait until after I've done my first multiday ride. Similarly, chasing an annual mileage or number of cycling days or speed doesn't appeal to me - all just arbitrary numbers to this statistician 

I've tried and think I don't understand sportives (riding in groups OK, but riding with wannabe-racers-who-lack-skills-or-commitment-to-really-race huh?) and, anyway, an increasing number are closing to me as they switch to British Cycling rules. I could try Audax but I don't enjoy getting up early or motoring a bike to a remote start point. Not sure I see the point of riding a particular route just because it's a route... maybe if there's something interesting on it at the time, I would.

So because of that, the most likely other goals are some of the mass social rides like the Dunwich Dynamo or the Free Cycle, if I've enough spare time at the time. I know I'll miss the Reach Ride next year, but I'll probably do it again in 2017 if it's happening.

Any possible goals you think I should consider?


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2015)

@mjray - try an audax. Some of them involve interesting bits that you wouldn't normally visit or see.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2015)

This year I did the Imperial Century challenge which was great but I feel like it's restricted my ordinary rides a little so I may ease off a bit for 2016.

I haven't really got a plan at the moment - I may still do the metric challenge as these rides can be a little more spontaneous due to taking less time out of the day and it's easier for me to vary the routes locally. I'm not intending to abandon the imperial centuries completely though and would like to get in another metric-double at some point.

Other than that it's just to enjoy cycling and to get in about the same mileage as the last couple of years (4,000 ish)


----------



## mjr (11 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> @mjray - try an audax. Some of them involve interesting bits that you wouldn't normally visit or see.


Any recommendations (preferably East Anglia or East Midlands)? http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-301/ might be a possibliity, but seems like a 6am start from home by train, or 0730 and motoring  Any tips?


----------



## mark st1 (11 Dec 2015)

Be more active in forums


----------



## Stonechat (11 Dec 2015)

Well have now done 3 imperial centuries, two this year. 
Expect to do at least one but that is not the major target.

Which is cycle up Ventoux. Will not be a cycling holiday, but will hire a bike

I would like to do 5000 miles but events in life have intervened. See how it goes. 100 miles a week is normal.

Maybe enter a time trial at the club - for the experience - expect to finish last.

Most of my cycling has been in the South East
So will aim to do more cycling elsewhere.
Maybe the Velothon if there are still places.
Would like to cycle up Holme Moss.

Try to improve form, i.e. both speed which has come on a bit and endurance
(So try to stick to training plans!)


----------



## Brandane (12 Dec 2015)

Being honest, the weather in 2015 has severely dented my cycling mojo. Constant wind and rain for most of the year, summer included. I bought a new (to me) motorbike in October and I can safely predict that those rare nice days in 2016 will be taken up by my new love rather than cycling. I do intend to try and keep up some level of cycling but it will be even more occasional than 2015. So no commitment to mega miles or being fit as a butchers dog here!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2015)

Working on an Imperial Century this year, a few more one-day tours, and doing more mountain biking.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Dec 2015)

To be able to ride my bike when I want to - having spent a large part of 2014/15 and the back end of 2013 unable to that is all I want to achieve.


----------



## gavgav (12 Dec 2015)

To do some cycle touring, North Wales and Coast to Coast top my list. Other than that, hopefully break the 2000 mile barrier in a calendar year. I wanted to do it this year but have failed by quite a lot due to a 6 week spell without the bike, when I moved house and also the ridiculous windy weather that we've had for 12 months now


----------



## Eribiste (12 Dec 2015)

I might try and learn how to trackstand..... If there's nobody watching.


----------



## Paul139 (12 Dec 2015)

Paris - Roubaix in April, London to Paris in May and Dunwich Dynamo on a single speed in July. I've just done my stage 1 track riding accreditation so I hope to complete the next three stages by the middle of 2016 and maybe try some track racing. Generally ride more next year as I've really been a bit slack this year.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (13 Dec 2015)

My goal is just to keep cycling, but additionally for 2016
Complete Dragon Ride in Wales
Complete Prudential Ride 100
Complete cycling stage of Blenhem palace tri.


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Dec 2015)

Resolutions? Only to keep on going 

Oh - and keep on boring family and friends


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2015)

Enter and complete the metric century challenge 
Ride 5000 miles
Commute more often on the bike
And ENJOY it


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Dec 2015)

Nobody seems to have started a thread.

Mine is to drop 3 stone in weight and ride 6000 miles and not to N+1. 

What's yours? And did you stick to 2015's?


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2015)

2015 has been a disaster, both health and cycling wise.

2016 has to be better

2-3 st weight loss would be nice.
2000 miles will be my cycling target (less than 1000 this year)


----------



## gaz71 (22 Dec 2015)

Mine is to drop 3 stone,which will mean riding more and eating healthier(any tips for cheap,quick and easy meals greatly appreciated!)and try to manage a 30+ mile ride.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Nobody seems to have started a thread.
> 
> Mine is to drop 3 stone in weight and ride 6000 miles and not to N+1.
> 
> What's yours? And did you stick to 2015's?





potsy said:


> 2015 has been a disaster, both health and cycling wise.
> 
> 2016 has to be better
> 
> ...


Good luck to both of you (and gaz), and I hope that we all get to ride together again in the NY, so ...

Resolution #1 - Get @potsy and @just_fixed out on another of my forum rides in 2016!

Resolution #2 - I have already lost most of the weight that I want to lose, but it would nice to lose one final stone.

Resolution #3 - Ride 6,000+ miles (2015 target was 4,015 miles, achieved about 4,100).

Resolution #4 - Ride 2 or more rides >= 100 kms every month (2015 target was 1 or more - achieved) PLUS 1 or more other rides >= 50 kms (which I also did this year).

I also want to get faster. I won't make the following targets actual resolutions because I am not sure that I can achieve them, but I want to have another go at a 20 minute Cragg Vale climb and a 5 hour imperial century.


----------



## si_c (23 Dec 2015)

Lose 2-3 stone (I dropped 5 stone in 2014, but only 2 this year - I did lose more but I've put some back on again )

Join a club so my rides are more social

Do the metric century per month challenge.


----------



## mjr (23 Dec 2015)

Is this a repeat of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2016-cycling-goals.192535/ ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2015)

To gain a stone in weight. To stop eating meat(I'm slowly but surely cutting it out my diet)but that might affect the weight gain attempt, To get my hernia sorted and to cycle 5000 miles.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Dec 2015)

si_c said:


> Lose 2-3 stone (I dropped 5 stone in 2014, but only 2 this year - I did lose more but I've put some back on again )
> 
> Join a club so my rides are more social
> 
> Do the metric century per month challenge.


Impressive weight losses year on year.


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2015)

To increase my mileage (when I've worked out what this year's is). 
To increase my average mph. 
To do a 50 mile ride every month. 
To train for my first 100 mile bike ride (the Manchester 100 in September). 
To get better at sorting problems with my bike instead of taking it to a bike shop.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Dec 2015)

Well, I've decided to go for the imperial century a month challenge, which will be a real stretch in the winter months. Maybe a 200k Audax or two in the summer. I have a holiday just before the Tour de France in which we are planning to ride one or two of the stage routes. There's a full calendar of FNRttCs. Work permitting I'm aiming to keep the Brommie in play with commuting rides. And later in the year is the rather ill judged decision to try to ride one Godwin (205.6 miles, thread here) but the more I think about that, the more I think it's likely to be beyond me ... a man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Dec 2015)

#1 Stop playing computer games
#2 Lose weight by means other than just cycling (i.e. eating and drink less)
#3 Be nicer to everyone (i'm very grumpy)


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Dec 2015)

My goals are to complete the 50km monthly challenge.

Not to buy any more bikes.

Get out on a long ultra light tour.

Host a Warmshowers guest.


----------



## burndust (23 Dec 2015)

do my first 100 miler
enter a sportive
aim for 10000 miles ridden in a year
re discover my fitness of 2014
Join a local cycling club..maybe


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2015)

To get back to my 2012 level of fitness. 2013 put a bit of a dent in that fitness but I think what really did the damage was doing a different job for 6 months from Oct 14 which meant commuting by train into London most days. Now settled back into a role with a fixed base so commuting should be better.

To rediscover the joys of being out on the bike which will probably mean more centuries but also more lone rides around Kent.

Oh and the century a month thing.


----------



## 123456789 (23 Dec 2015)

Final 2016 goals are as per my signature. I have signed up for the ride london 100 so one part of one of the goals has been completed

I am not adding any more!


----------



## si_c (23 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Impressive weight losses year on year.



It helps when you start at 20+ st. I'm aiming to get back down to the weight I was when I met my wife, I.e. around 12 stone.


----------



## GravityFighter (23 Dec 2015)

Posting this here to log my 2015 achievement and measure myself during '16.

As this is my first year riding with no set goals, I'll take 443 miles. I didn't log every ride on Strava and it doesn't include an average of 2 spin classes each week.

Aim for 2016: 1,000 miles minimum, including an imperial century and 50,000 feet of climbing. Will be interesting to revisit this in 12 months' time!

ETA: I'm currently 11st 10lb and and estimated 19% BF. If I can get down to 11st 7lb and 15% BF next year I'll be pleased!













VeloViewer Graphic



__ GravityFighter
__ 23 Dec 2015



2015 summary


----------



## Donger (23 Dec 2015)

It'll be a leap year, so I'll give my bike a clean ... whether it needs it or not.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Dec 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> #1 Stop playing computer games
> #2 Lose weight by means other than just cycling (i.e. eating and drink less)
> #3 Be nicer to everyone (*i'm very grumpy*)


Me too.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> Is this a repeat of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2016-cycling-goals.192535/ ?


I'd say not, this is more a general thread for all types of resolutions, that one is cycling related


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> Is this a repeat of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2016-cycling-goals.192535/ ?



Not necessarily. That one you linked is cycling-specific goals for 2016, this one is general New Year resolutions.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Not necessarily. That one you linked is cycling-specific goals for 2016, this one is general New Year resolutions.


Oi!


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2015)

I hope to keep on keeping on. 

One 205.6 mile ride next summer (to experience once what Steve Abraham and Kurt Searvogel are doing EVERY day).

Get really fit by cycling more along with walking, swimming and jogging, plus eating sensibly and healthily.

I want to play more golf (now I've turned a corner with my game and get down to 10 handicap - currently 19.7)

Not get too distracted and downhearted by the fake illusion that Norway is a great country to live in: it's not.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Oi!



OK, you beat me to it. Somehow I didn't see your post at all.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> OK, you beat me to it. Somehow I didn't see your post at all.


That's ok, hacker 

Which reminds me, I must have a sort out of my old golf gear, was kept as I thought I may get back into it but is looking unlikely after 6 years away.
I'll add that to my list of general resolutions


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

Lose 10kg at least and ride as much as I can despite needing shoulder (and potentially leg) surgery

And try to finally settle a personal injury claim that started in Feb 2014!!


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> I must have a sort out of my old golf gear, was kept as I thought I may get back into it but is looking unlikely after 6 years 5 years away.
> I'll add that to my list of general resolutions



Come here and have a round or two at my club.


----------



## bancrobba (23 Dec 2015)

* stop smoking.
* eat healthier.
* cycle more.
* stop filling garden with old bikes.
* don't shout at the kids...probably will though!


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

Oh I also need to decide what direction to take my career in!


----------



## Sharky (23 Dec 2015)

I never seem to keep my new year resolutions, so this year, just one ...

To give up cycling


But I'm not optimistic!


----------



## mythste (23 Dec 2015)

I've been told I'm inheriting a bike over Christmas (Thread to follow!) and I am going to have a go at getting over my fear of bearings and maybe even have a go at some wheel building.

Oh, and 4000 miles.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Dec 2015)

Get a job!
Do some audaxing
Try and do a metric century a month
Divorce my Mrs 

Not necessarily in that order!


----------



## mjr (23 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> I'd say not, this is more a general thread for all types of resolutions, that one is cycling related


So this one's in the wrong forum?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (23 Dec 2015)

A new Job next year means I'm only commuting 2 miles a day instead of 22 and only working 3 days a week instead of 5/6.
So my main resolutions are 

To ride more for fun now I have more time
Build a cheap fixie to commute/run errands on
Try some different activities and finally lose that last two stone


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> So this one's in the wrong forum?


Why are you always so predantic?


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Dec 2015)

Get my hip replaced, lose some of the weight I've put on, and cycle 5000 miles - both of those ambitions thwarted in 2015 due to that hip


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Dec 2015)

A long motorbike tour

A long cycle tour

Get the Jobs done in the garden that I didnt complete this year

Stay happy and healthy


----------



## mjr (23 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Why are you always so predantic?


I'm not. Why do you react with such hostility to confused people asking questions?


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> I'm not. Why do you react with such *hostility* to confused people asking questions?


Eh?


----------



## graham bowers (23 Dec 2015)

Lose a couple of stone, currently 15 st 7 lb.
Practice my RC model flying and pass BMFA fixed wing B certificate. Its for aerobatics.
Complete at least one imperial century.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Dec 2015)

Complete n+1 (a given, just waiting delivery date) 

Complete a 200 mile ride @ 20 mph average 

Give racing of some description a blast


----------



## Postmanhat (23 Dec 2015)

Assuming I'm less ill and crashy, then 5,000 miles should be possible.

Which should lead to at least a stone of weight loss

Which will help with the hills, and overall speed

So n+1 becomes inevitable, which will mean moving from the flat to an actual house to accommodate it

Which may mean I take up gardening, thereby nullifying all of the above


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2015)

I guess

- Lose the weight I've put on (started year at 10Stone 1, now 10 Stone 9, but can still run, just feel bad)
- ride a bit more than I do
- have another go at Cyclo-Cross (after riding my first one for 6 years, in September)


----------



## Gez73 (24 Dec 2015)

I want to do the National 400km next year and prep for that. Also want to lengthen the daily commute but that's probably not something to do until Spring so not really a New Year aim. Alter diet is another aim but that will definitely not happen this side of the New Year. Good luck to everyone with their goals! Gez


----------



## martint235 (24 Dec 2015)

Postmanhat said:


> Assuming I'm less ill and crashy, then 5,000 miles should be possible.
> 
> Which should lead to at least a stone of weight loss
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I cycled 4,100 miles in 2015 and put on a stone and a half


----------



## Soltydog (24 Dec 2015)

Still finalising my plans for next year, but it will certainly involve less cycling, otherwise I'll be looking at a divorce & I can't afford one 

I want to do a coast to coast ride in a day, a 100 mile ride in 5 hours & a 20+ mile ride at an average of 22mph.
I'm also considering a 24 hour ride, but not sure if that will work ?? May settle for a sunrise to sunset ride in June


----------



## Mireystock (24 Dec 2015)

Simply to keep enjoying my cycling.


----------



## Brandane (24 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Why are you always so *predantic*?


Pedantic, aksherly.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Dec 2015)

Six sportives.

Hopefully London/Surrey 100. Definitely Ride of the Falling Leaves.
Possibly Hell Of The Ashdown, but I'm a bit scared of not being able to get enough hill miles by 21 Feb.

Suggestions for 3 more in London/Surrey/Kent area, hopefully flattish and between 80-100k?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2015)

trying to go for 4000 miles
want to get a few 50 milers in 
carry on enjoying it


----------



## Glow worm (24 Dec 2015)

To do more of my own repairs
Break the 3500 mile barrier
Do my first imperial century
Try not to let the really terrible drivers spoil my ride


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Dec 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Six sportives.
> 
> Hopefully London/Surrey 100. Definitely Ride of the Falling Leaves.
> Possibly Hell Of The Ashdown, but I'm a bit scared of not being able to get enough hill miles by 21 Feb.
> ...


Check out the San Fairy Ann "Faries Flat". Its an audax rather than a sportive but it is in Kent, is flattish, and has a variety of lengths. SFA also organise a Sportive for Kent Air Ambulance. I've not done these events, but I was looking at them last night and they fit the bill.


----------



## midliferider (24 Dec 2015)

I finally achieved my last years goal just a few weeks ago. I attended a bike maintenance course, replaced cables and brake pads in my bike. Then I replaced cables and tuned gears in a friend's bike. I had a real sense of achievements. Now I even occasionally reply to posts in mechanic section.

So my goal for next year is to build a bike on my own. I am sure you all will help me to achieve my goal.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (24 Dec 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> #1 Stop playing computer games
> #2 Lose weight by means other than just cycling (i.e. eating and drink less)
> #3 Be nicer to everyone (i'm very grumpy)



Same here except I don't really need to loose weight. 
#4 : Get back to work after 3 years of with illness.
#5 : Complete dragon ride medium distance.
#6: Complete century ride. (Prudential).
#7: Get the family out riding more.


----------



## Spinney (24 Dec 2015)

*Mod * *Note* - there were two threads on 2016 goals/resolutions, so I have merged them.
Apologies if this causes any confusion!


----------



## Dec66 (24 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Check out the San Fairy Ann "Faries Flat". Its an audax rather than a sportive but it is in Kent, is flattish, and has a variety of lengths. SFA also organise a Sportive for Kent Air Ambulance. I've not done these events, but I was looking at them last night and they fit the bill.


Cheers, will check that one out. It's be nice to do something with a profile that doesn't look like Lance Armstrong's polygraph.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Cheers, will check that one out. It's be nice to do something with a profile that doesn't look like Lance Armstrong's polygraph.




Also easy to cycle to and back from Wickham.


----------



## Brandane (24 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> *Mod * *Note* - there were two threads on 2016 goals/resolutions, so I have merged them.
> Apologies if this causes any confusion!


Can you merge all the "Merry Christmas" wishes threads too?


----------



## Norry1 (25 Dec 2015)

Do 5,200 miles (road or turbo)
Train (any sort) minimum of 183 times (once every 2 days on average)
Train with Power and bring some science to it rather than just doing what I feel like 
Another Alps Trip - preferably tick off Ventoux
Do one Godwin


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> *Mod * *Note* - there were two threads on 2016 goals/resolutions, so I have merged them.
> Apologies if this causes any confusion!


Totally different threads tbh as @potsy pointed out.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (25 Dec 2015)

My cycling goals for 2016 in no particular order.

-Learn more about bike mechanics.
-Have another year of 6,000+ miles
-Restore the 2 Raleigh bikes I have to roadworthy condition.

I may think of more goals in the next few days but that's it for now.


----------



## ACS (25 Dec 2015)

Complete my 1st RTTY and perhaps start my second
Gain the Brevet 4000
Attain at least 5000 miles for the year with a secondary target of 6213.72 miles (10000km)
Ride a 400km
Stay healthy
Shed 10 kg in weight
work towards my first SR.
Smile more


----------



## palinurus (25 Dec 2015)

I'd like to steal a hat of the (bald) head of the driver of an open-top car while filtering.


----------



## mjr (25 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Totally different threads tbh as @potsy pointed out.


One was cycling goals, the other was resolutions in "general cycling discussions" (possibly misplaced)... potsy was clutching at straws to be argumentative IMO.


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> One was cycling goals, the other was resolutions in "general cycling discussions" (possibly misplaced)... potsy was clutching at straws to be argumentative IMO.


Really don't know what your problem is, you've now accused me of being 'argumentative' and 'hostile'
I for one won't be spending any more time reading your drivel


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Really don't know what your problem is, you've now accused me of being 'argumentative' and 'hostile'
> I for one won't be spending any more time reading your drivel


Come on dude we all know what nasty piece of work you are!!!!

Hehe only joking, you're one of the forums gentleman.


----------



## Robeh (28 Dec 2015)

sleep with kyle minouge in 2016 will do me


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Dec 2015)

2016 is going to be the year I finally do something about my body and fitness levels after 16 years sat on my bum.

Having got my first bike I'm October my plan is to complete a 50k or 100k ride eaither for charity or for my own accomplishment.

I also want to get out on the bike alot more than I have as only been out 5 times since getting the bike due to weather and colds that as soon as I shifted another arrived.

I anticipation of the spring the bike is on the turbo at the moment and I am trying daily to do 12-15 min interval training to help boost my fitness. Role on spring and let's see what I have in the tank.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Dec 2015)

@Stevec047 no need to wait for spring! This is a nice mild winter down in the South East ( for the moment at least)


----------



## steve292 (28 Dec 2015)

Complete an Olympic distance triathlon (Cardiff).
Complete Velothon Wales in <5hrs
Do a few rides with the club I've joined. (Weston wheelers)


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2015)

Making New Years resolutions is like writing cheques on a bank account you don't have.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Making New Years resolutions is like writing cheques on a bank account you don't have.



I have a bike though.

I am resolving to do The Megametre! In January.

If the weather doesn't stop me. Or murderous drivers.


----------



## clid61 (28 Dec 2015)

Transatlantic way race , didnt get the call up for the Transcontinental , never mind !


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Dec 2015)

Increase my best distance to over 150 miles.


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Dec 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Stevec047 no need to wait for spring! This is a nice mild winter down in the South East ( for the moment at least)


Yeah your right but the lanes around where I live are a death trap with at least an inch of mud every where. May have to load the bike in the car and take a drive to the Walton and ride up the coastal roads.


----------



## Ian193 (28 Dec 2015)

My New Years resolutions are

Not get dropped on the club run 

Ride at least one 10 mile TT

Ride at least one 25 mile TT

Finish the club RR on the same lap as everyone else


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2015)

Ian193 said:


> Finish the club RR on the same lap as everyone else



Aim higher, finish one lap ahead of everyone else.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Dec 2015)

I've already posted it elsewhere but I'm in for Ironman Staffordshire and Ironman Bolton for 2016.

I'm hoping its ''make" and not "break", and that the family enjoy it. I know I won't.


----------



## Ian193 (28 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aim higher, finish one lap ahead of everyone else.




Was 1 lap down this year so would be great to be same lap or 1 lap up next year


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Dec 2015)

My goals for this year are

Get a new bike, one that is actually the right size for me - probably the Bianchi Intenso
Cycle at least 5000 miles
Visit some hills (im in the fens, so there aren't any here)
Complete the C2C in June (which includes aforementioned hills)
Lose 2 stone so that im down to 12st (im 6ft tall)
Get to a level of fitness where I can commute to work twice a week at least (36 miles each way - so should help towards the 5k miles)
Get involved in the local club rides.


----------



## mjr (30 Dec 2015)

Mark1978 said:


> My goals for this year are
> 
> 
> ...
> Get involved in the local club rides.


10am New Year's Day Lynnsport - bring lights and sandwiches


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Jan 2016)

My Cycling year 2015 in one word "JADED"
Nearly all my rides were on the same route straight to work and back!
Basically the same as every year since 2009 when I started riding again! (Eddington Score of 34 for 3 years on the bounce)
By September I was totally fed up with riding!
So 2016 I intend to make sure it doesn't happen again. No two commutes in a set of shifts will be the same and I intend to get out with one of my local clubs when Rest Days allow!
At nearly 50 I think it's time to test myself too. So local TTs here I come.
A Sportif or 3 maybe!
Want to top 500 miles a month - 6000miles - so will have to do some long rest day miles too!


----------



## rdfcyclist (1 Jan 2016)

More miles, more speed, more night rides.


----------



## Doyleyburger (1 Jan 2016)

Goal number 1 is to simply fuel myself better and stop bonking.
Drink more fluids.(that's a big one)
Get out more, whatever the weather
Take my climbing to the next level
Build a few bikes
Oh and get a stages power meter (edit)


----------



## busdennis (1 Jan 2016)

increase my annual mileage to 7000 miles (500 more than this year)
PB at 10 and 25 mile TT
complete the Yorkshire section of 100 greatest climbs
mount ventoux 
Honister Pass
coast to coast in day


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (1 Jan 2016)

Again only 3,500 miles but usually end up around 5000 miles


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Jan 2016)

Robeh said:


> sleep with kyle minouge in 2016 will do me



She still and always will be gorge.


----------



## GravityFighter (15 Aug 2016)

GravityFighter said:


> Posting this here to log my 2015 achievement and measure myself during '16.
> 
> As this is my first year riding with no set goals, I'll take 443 miles. I didn't log every ride on Strava and it doesn't include an average of 2 spin classes each week.
> 
> ...



Thought this thread was worth updating.

Since the above, I've hit just over 1,300 miles and will complete a 100 mile ride in September. Currently 11st 8lbs too. Not sure whether I should be pleased that I've achieved my aim, or if it just shows I wasn't being ambitious enough :-)


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I've already posted it elsewhere but I'm in for Ironman Staffordshire and Ironman Bolton for 2016.
> 
> I'm hoping its ''make" and not "break", and that the family enjoy it. I know I won't.



I made it and they enjoyed it, as did I.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Aug 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Get my hip replaced, lose some of the weight I've put on, and cycle 5000 miles - both of those ambitions thwarted in 2015 due to that hip


Unlikely I'll attain 5000 this year either - up to 1208 miles just before going in for hip replacement op on July 8th. Hope to be back on the turbo soon, but unlikely to be counting road miles again for anothe 6 weeks or so. 5000 miles next year maybe?
Got the hip fixed anyway!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, I've decided to go for the imperial century a month challenge, which will be a real stretch in the winter months. Maybe a 200k Audax or two in the summer. I have a holiday just before the Tour de France in which we are planning to ride one or two of the stage routes. There's a full calendar of FNRttCs. Work permitting I'm aiming to keep the Brommie in play with commuting rides. And later in the year is the rather ill judged decision to try to ride one Godwin (205.6 miles, thread here) but the more I think about that, the more I think it's likely to be beyond me ... a man's got to know his limitations.


Still on track. Not been able to commute due to work circumstances, but 8 months of centuries, and the Godwin are in the bag so far.


----------



## Stevec047 (15 Aug 2016)

To update my progress I have now completed 3 50 mile+ rides and have lost just under 3 stone. Milage for the year is just shy of 800 miles but I know I can really boost this over the coming weeks and months with plenty more big milage rides planned.

Next year will be a totally different plan as I have some big ideas in mind tbc.


----------



## Gert Lush (15 Aug 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> 1. I want to take part in the Half Century Per Month Challenge
> 2. Start cycling with people, either join the local club or go out with people from work
> 3. Complete a 7 day tour, either camping or credit card touring
> 4. Complete my first Duathlon, while aiming towards doing my first triathlon
> ...



Well this year has been a let down if I am going solely on these goals.

I've been out with the guys from work a few times and am looking to go out with the local cycling club for the first time on Wednesday. Still cycling so that's number 5 down. I've been working on the maintenance side a bit, trying to get my skills up in that but I don't want to take my bike apart unnecessarily to put it back together.

Not done any of the others, no touring but am currently planning something for that. No Duathlon, definitely not anywhere near quick enough for that yet! Not gonna hit 3660, that was a bit adventurous for my first proper year cycling especially as I did almost none for the first three to four months and haven't been on Bkool for months. 

Maybe do better next year


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> 1 Half century a month challenge
> 2 Ride my first century (metric _and_ imperial, hopefully)
> 3 Ride 500+ miles in a month (current best is 345)
> 4 Do a Sportive (there is much talk at work about a couple of us doing the Wiggle Vale Velo in April...)
> ...



1 Done (well, to date anyway...) 
2 Done (metric) 
3 Done (522 miles in May) 
4 Done - did the Vale Vélo (50 miles) in April, got the Yorkshire Tour (81 miles) on Saturday 
5 Better than it was...
6 All good so far, n+1 ordered yesterday 
7 Work in progress


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> 1. a multiday tour (already booked);
> 2. don't get hurt;
> 3. enjoy it;
> 4. dunno. Any suggestions?


And the suggestion was an Audax which I've not done yet and it feels like good weather is running out, but so far I'm enjoying the rides and haven't really got hurt (not even the extensive pothole-induced bruises of last year - a couple of flirtations with saddle sores fixed by refining saddle choices) and the tour of Holland and Utrecht went great and I really should finish writing about it and post it somewhere.



> So because of that, the most likely other goals are some of the mass social rides like the Dunwich Dynamo or the Free Cycle, if I've enough spare time at the time. I know I'll miss the Reach Ride next year, but I'll probably do it again in 2017 if it's happening.


I did the Free Cycle again (and rode around the following day and watched the sportive and the race) and not the Dunwich Dynamo.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> To do less cycling. I am doing far too much. I promised my self the same last year but that didn't happen. So next year.. it will.



Well it's sort of going to plan

Last year to August 25th 8526.30 miles
This year to date 8075.74 miles

Not exactly cutting it down is it?


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Aug 2016)

On track with the 12,000 yearly total and doing more commuting but that's it.


----------

